# Death Ride Training (Ramona, 5/30-6/4)



## kcowling (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello San Diego,

I'm coming down to visit family for a week in Ramona and will be doing some serious
Death Ride training every day. If anyone would like to join me, I'll be leaving from Ramona every morning and looking to do 75+ miles per day with lots of climbing, but at a reasonable pace. Definitely need to get at least one (if not two or three) century rides in as well.

If this kind of torture sounds fun to you, send me a private message and I'll give you my contact info.

-Keith


----------

